# NEW Speaker kits V series starting at $199.95



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

New speaker kits have just been finished.The V series replaced the VX series.
With the V series these are designed to fit the Parts Express pre manufactured speaker cabinets which are available from CSS in Maple cherry or piano black.
New to the V series is a brand new CSS LD22C tweeter which is a 22mm low distortion motor designed tweeter.

With the changes to the new tweeter the V series kits have a new lower price.
V1 with VWR126X and LD22C tweeter $199.95
V2 with 2 VWR 126X and LD22C tweeter $299.95
V2 ML-TL with 2 VWR126X and LD22C tweeter $299.95
V3 with VWR126X, LD22C tweeter and LDW7 woofer $399.95

Look forward to the new designs.I will post a thread for each model separately for those to talk about each model


----------

